# AKC herding instinct test



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I took Jerry Lee a few weeks ago to an AKC herding instinct test and he passed. When I look under his points, the test is not listed. I know it isn't a title but I thought it would be listed somewhere that he passed. If he passes one more he gets his certificate. How can I tell if they got the information recorded correctly?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure. 

I did the test, but it wasn't AKC. So it isn't recorded anywhere but the pyrean shepherd club. I guess if you have any paperwork/certificate with the date and show on it and the results, keep it with his paperwork. I wonder if you will have to send away for this like a CGC.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It takes a while for AKC to process some events. What date, and where did you take the test?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Diane, it was Sunday Nov. 17 at Latigo Farms in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. I logged in under "My AKC" and it says they processed the events through Nov 22 under the titles and points section. Should I be looking somewhere else?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, that's where I look too. Just keep looking!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope you don't mind - a little off the subject. I have been considering training my almost 3yo male in herding, got a couple of questions:-

1. I know nothing about herding - is it easy to learn?
2. Is he too old to start
3. What sort of GSD (temperament wise) excels at this

Cheers


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

kbella999 said:


> Diane, it was Sunday Nov. 17 at Latigo Farms in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. I logged in under "My AKC" and* it says they processed the events through Nov 22* under the titles and points section. Should I be looking somewhere else?


Does it specify that _herding_ events have been processed? I know that Ilka's obedience results would show up long before rally results, by several weeks sometimes.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Harry and Lola said:


> I hope you don't mind - a little off the subject. I have been considering training my almost 3yo male in herding, got a couple of questions:-
> 
> 1. I know nothing about herding - is it easy to learn?
> 2. Is he too old to start
> ...


1. There is a huge learning curve for the humans, but that shouldn't stop you from trying 
2. Not too old
3. Needs prey drive  . I would just go get an instinct test and see. You do not need an official AKC or AHBA event to get an instinct test. Most herding places do them all the time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Y'know, seeing this prompted me to check and my HT that we got in 2012 isn't showing up on my records. I'll contact AKC and see what happened! I have the signed certificate, receipt, and everything else from the show.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you need to pass two tests under two different judges to get the HT title.

An HIC is not recorded by the AKC as its just a certificate.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

martemchik said:


> I'm pretty sure you need to pass two tests under two different judges to get the HT title.
> 
> An HIC is not recorded by the AKC as its just a certificate.


Gotcha! I had it written in wrong. Much appreciated. Either way, we sure had fun!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This is how it will show up in your AKC account (this is Carly's):


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And a copy of Sage's certificate after she passed two tests:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

AND... (sorry)... This is Sage's evaluation sheet from the 2nd test that she passed. I can't believe I didn't lose it. 

That's all I've got!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Actually it showed up this morning. I can't see your pictures here at work Diane, I will have to look when I get home. Mine is listed under IT. We will have to go to one more to get the certificate. Since the premium listed an AKC recording fee, I figured it should show up and it eventually did. I thought I heard a rumor that the instinct test was going to become a title in the future.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh good! Yes it shows up as IT. One more and your guy has it! They usually have a test at the Wichita and Claremore shows. Maybe I'll try Russell out at Claremore. Both his parents have their instinct certificates.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll keep a look out for another test. I'd like to get Rusti her certificate but her instinct is way over the top and she needs some downers. LOL She goes crazy at just the sight of sheep. She was around them once at a friends house and she tried to nip the ankles of the sheep. I figured she wouldn't pass a test so I didn't have her tested. She would be a blast to do herding with though. On a off subject, I'm taking Rusti to a "barn hunt" seminar in January. I think she will like that also.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Diane, Mayhem passed her fist leg the same day as you at 4 corners. I surely saw you there????? We went pretty early tho. 

We need one more leg but I think we are just going to go for an HT or PT. We are herding at Latigo Farms in Broken Arrow. Would have entered the HT in November but I had something else going on.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Belinda, you should try with Rusti anyway. Sage acted like a complete idiot the second time she took the test. She chased the sheep like a maniac, and bit one on the butt, stopping to spit the wool out in one big puff (which made everyone laugh). She has crazy stupid prey drive. The judge said that she was young, to give her some time, and to try again. Okay, the dog was almost 2 years old at the time.  She tried again this past March, and passed. The next day she went Best of Breed over 11 other GSDs. It was a happy weekend, LOL.




> Diane, Mayhem passed her fist leg the same day as you at 4 corners. I surely saw you there????? We went pretty early tho.
> 
> We need one more leg but I think we are just going to go for an HT or PT. We are herding at Latigo Farms in Broken Arrow. Would have entered the HT in November but I had something else going on.


Awww, I didn't see Mayhem! We were trying to show inside in conformation in the morning, and had to take the test in the afternoon. The only other shepherd I saw was the male we brought (who was amazing). Tell me more about herding in Broken Arrow!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kathy, have you looked at the photos that are up on 4 Corners Facebook? There are photos from the instinct test in Claremore, and there are several GSDs. I bet one of them is Mayhem! I'll have to go back and look.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> On a off subject, I'm taking Rusti to a "barn hunt" seminar in January. I think she will like that also.


Barn hunt!? Do you get to participate? That would be right up Sage's alley. She is my mouser, after all.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Barn hunt!? Do you get to participate? That would be right up Sage's alley. She is my mouser, after all.


Yes you do. I'll send you info in PM.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Really late getting back on this thread! I will go check out 4 corners fb page. 

Broken Arrow Herders is just a group of us that herd. It is not an official club but we have had several trials. We have another AKC trial and herding test in the spring. Trials are under the name of American Miniature Shepherd. Mindy Stevenson owns the farm and the stock and she helps us all for a small fee. She also breeds mini aussies. 

Going out on Saturday in fact. There a few that come out from OKC area.


----------

